# Went to a holistic doctor



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Yesterday I went to a holistic doctor to see if she can help with this hell depersonalization/derealization. We talked for about an hour and she seemed very nice. She worked on a plan for me, order some lab work, and a test to check my neurotransmitters. I want to have high hopes but I'm so deep in this helll that I don't even know if I'm wasting my money. She gave me some stuff too. One for panic called aconitum napellus and then she gave me something that she claims is use for derealization called Canchalagua. These names freak me out and I haven't found anything on google about the Canchalagua. I did find aconitum and it says the plant is highly poisoness so now I am scared to take them. I don't know what else to do. I feel like I been on 4 months of hell. I need some advice and maybe some light of hope. Some reassurance that this will get better and that I will stop having these tramaitazing soul leaving body attacks and this dream vision.THIS REALLY SUCKS. I'm so tired of battling my brain and body all day.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Hoping Cat, what are your symptoms?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

For 4 months now I have been in hell. Started fighting off these weird out of body attacks. I can be fine and all of a sudden I get this sick fear and I feel like my soul is leaving my body and I'm watching myself from up top. Then when it started I got so disoriented I couldn't get out of bed for 2 weeks. Now I walk around in dream land. Everything and everyone feels and seem like a dream. I am compleltly disconnected from the world and reality. Then I got existence thoughts that would send me to those weird attacks. Tired of feeling like I'm watching myself on a screen. Tired of questioning everything and everyone. Places and people seem unfamiliar when I know damn well this is not true. I walk around panicked 24/7 fighting these weird attacks and like I have a vein on top of me. It sucks sucks. I don't even know I get out of bed everyday. 4 months of pure hell


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

holistic doctors are a load of crap.

I can get behind some supplements to help ease anxiety and depression, but I don't think your going to find relief in random extracts made from purified water and flowers.

I suggest you find a good therapist (maybe one who specializes in Dissociation or Trauma) and work your way up from there.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm all for trying things. However I've wasted a lot of money and time on doctors. I've seen a Nautropath and while she helped me with throat infections, didn't help with my state of mind. If I could go back and not spend all the $ and time on dr A-Z personally I wouldn't.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I just don't know what else to do to get my brain to snap back to reality. I have a phycologist and psychiatrist that are no help. They keep calling this devil anxiety and I understand that some people can get this from that but I never suffered from anxiety or depresssion and I was happy before this hell started. It just sucks


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hear you. Unfortunately the truth is there isn't really much out there in terms of professional help. For some people it simply goes away, we see this on this forum a lot with people who experience it short term like yourself. For other lucky people like myself it can stay for longer periods. Some people say to live ones life as they normally would. Some people benefit from therapy or meds.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Well I'm not sure I agree with people telling you this isn't going to help, I think it's everyone's right to pursue their recovery in a proactive way and what doesn't work for one person may well for another. Let's face it, we're all sort of groping in the dark anyway, and I think it's encouraging and positive that you're willing to try whatever is necessary to beat this. I understand feeling jaded with all this though. I think it's inevitable to some degree, especially with prolonged DPDR. Like many others here, I've wasted thousands on bogus recovery methods, and I do think that this is just a business and an industry to many people claiming to want to help. There is just so little that seems to work across the board that it's easy to prey on the desperate. That only exacerbates the shitty feeling we all have regarding this condition. I'm pretty much at my wit's end with it, to be honest. I have a few things left to try, but if none of those options pan out I'm not sure what to do. I can't face living with this another 50 years, that's for sure.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Exactly and she is the only one that has actually ordered blood work and the neurotransmitters testing. My Pc doctor just sent me home with Xanax. I'm so desperate to get better but sometimes I just lose all hope.


----------

